# Garden RRs With Photos - The National Narrow Gauge Convention



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

The 33rd National Narrow Gauge Convention is coming to Southern California on August 28 – 31 at the Hilton Hotel in Pasadena. Self-guided layout tours take place on Tuesday, August 27th, through Sunday, September 1st.

There are approximately seventy home and club layouts on the tour in both standard and narrow gauge, including seven garden railroads. Here is a link to descriptions and images of the layouts and garden railroads:

http://www.33rdnngc.com/layouts/

Click on the name for a description and click on the thumbnail image for a larger view.

Convention website: http://www.33rdnngc.com/

Bob Chaparro
33rd National Narrow Gauge Convention Committee
Moderator
Model Railroads of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------

